# chytrid? short tongue syndrome? PIC, help!



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

I have these two frogs that are not doing well. I suspected short tongue syndrome on these guys and reserched it a bit. I realized that the multi-vitamin powder was expired and threw that out and got new stuff. The Tinc I noticed first... It was trying to eat but couldnt catch the flies. Soon the Auratus was the same way. They both started loosing weight and gave them pedialyte baths every day. The auratus seems to be getting a little better. He is now hopping around and trying to eat. The tinc is in bad shape. I noticed last night that when I put him in the bath he started bleeding. He has no open sores it just looks like its coming from his skin at the joints of his arms and legs. He only appears to be bleeding in the bath though. He is also almost completely paralized. Does this mean sure death? Is there anything I can do? I cant afford to take it the the vet for the metro powder. Would this stuff even help at this point? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated............Sara.......and oh yeah, heres a couple pics. Not good though because theres something wrong with my camera. 








you can also see that the skin is coming off his back legs.








the poor auratus. he's looking a little better now. his arms and legs are still really thin.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

At this, point - I am sorry to say that a humane form of euthanization should be considered for at least the tinc, and perhaps the auratus (depending on how much better it looks from that pic).

Pedialyte isn't the first choice for baths - but can be used in times when ARS may not be available - however, prolonged use of Pedialyte is not a good idea. At this point, since hypocalcemia may be an issue, I would look into a source for ARS and discontinue the Pedialyte.

The neurologic signs (paralysis) that the tinc is showing, as well as the sloughed skin could very well be due to chytridiomycosis. However, the paralysis may be due to the vitamin/calcium deficiency, and the lack of the frog's active "shedding" behavior could lead to a buildup of skin. The bleeding from the joints I don't have an explanation for. Perhaps Ed will see this and comment if he has any experience.

How long have you had these frogs? When did they first start showing signs? Have there been any recent additions to the collection? Any recent additions to the tank (plants, wood, soil, etc.)?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Its hard to tell what is causing the bleeding as it could be from a disease like chytrid, as well as vitamin deficiencies (as some vitamins) such as vitamin A. In other vertebrates it is required for proper skin development... 

Given how thin the frog is, I suspect it needs immediate nutritional support given that it is unable to feed itself as well as a vet work up to determine the cause of the bleeding.. 

Ed


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you for the input. The tinc just passed a coulpe hours ago.  Im just glad it doesnt have to suffer anymore. The auratus looks better right now. How do i supplement his diet? Do I have to force feed? If so, how do I go about doing that?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If the auratus is able to feed on its own, then it should recover on its own as long as the supplementation is continued. 

Given how thin the frog is, refeeding syndrome is a concern as it can cause the frog to go into shock and die. 

I would suggest feeding no more than 50% of the frog's estimated metabolic rate for the next few days and then slowly increase it 

you may want to review the following topics 

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... =refeeding

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... =refeeding


----------

